# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  em cần giúp đỡ ạ.,

## ronaldinho_07

em đang làm cái bô xe,hiện giờ chỉ test sản phẩm nên chưa thể làm khuôn ép tấm được.
nên em phải dùng kiểu khác,mà cũng phải test nên em cần cắt 5 miếng inox dày 2-3 li bằng laser.
Đường kính 50,lỗ tròn 34 và 4 lỗ rivet 4 ly thôi ạ.

Để thay đổi kiểu từ cổ bô vào họng bô như hình dứoi.Bằng nhôm như hình ì quá xấu.
Ai ở sài gòn cắt giúp em cho sdt em lh.
giá nhiêu nt em giúp luôn ạ

----------

